
It takes 48 seconds to view an Oracle blog post - jonny_eh
https://twitter.com/peterc/status/1040723744963080192
======
Findeton
Mixing laws and big companies gets you this. Other sites will load faster but
it's the government forcing you to get that popup.

~~~
Nadya
The popup freezes at 99% when you click "No, you may not use cookies" but
instantly completes when you click "Yes, you may track me with cookies."

